# flies for smallmouth?



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

i am wanting to do some fly fishing in the rivers this season, an i am new to it....so i have no clue what to use. i mainly want to target smallmouth, what are some good flies to use? thanks in advance, clayton.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

Try Clouser minnows in chartreuse over white, woolly buggers, and topwater bass bugs and poppers. Topwater fishing is by far the most exciting, in my opinion. Have fun.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I use those two. Bigger is better if you're after trophies.


----------



## EOC (Feb 21, 2006)

I like Circus Peanuts in various colors between 2# and 4#. Sculpin are like popcorn for smallmouth so I like to have a muddler style fly as well.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's a work in progress


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm more of a simplistic tyer, especially when it comes to smallies. I think color and size are more important than your pattern looking like the perfect imitation of a certain prey item. Here's a few patterns, a couple I have used, a few are new/untested for me, but I have complete confidence they will produce. And a few of these are downsized versions for creek bass and carp:





This one in craw orange color claimed my biggest fly rod smallie, a shade over 18":



Topwaters:





Barr's Meat Whistle:





No photos of it, but Fallen and others already nailed it, the chart./white Clouser is a smallie KILLER!


----------



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is another twist to this post. Has anyone fished for smallies using these flies in Lake Erie? I would think a full sinking or sink tip would work pretty well.
Nice flies guys.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

CastAway66 said:


> He is another twist. Has anyone fished for smallies using these flies in Lake Erie? I would think a full sinking or sink tip would work pretty well.
> Nice flies guys.


I'm planning to try later this spring!


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

I've fished for smallmouth for many years on Lake Erie. I just use a 20' sink tip and a short leader...say 2 feet of 16# as a butt and 2 feet of 12# flourocarbon as a tippet. Plenty of great spots around the islands including 
ballest and Sugar. A kayak would be great although I haven't had mine out there yet...just pick a calm day and make yourself very visable to boat traffic. Weighted crystal buggers size 1 and 2 hooks are a start..lets say rootbeer and pearl/white. Remember that bass possession is closed until the end of June. It's great.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea I have around breakwalls. But I definetly be out more in the yak for surewhen decent weather comes in. Maybe get a group of yakkers and have fun maybe a mini bragging right contests, FLY ONLY!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

the cream- SIMPLISTIC?????? Your flies look like there straight out of the magazine!!!!


----------



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I'm planning to try later this spring!


I have a customer (with a boat) who showed me some pics of some MONSTER smallies from the eastern basin. He was not fly fishing but my mind got to thinking (scary thought) that fishing with a flyrod would be a blast on Erie.


----------



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think some of the Kevin Feenstra style steelie streamers would work well on smallies.


----------



## OIM (Feb 19, 2011)

I tie up my own fly for smallies, it is a mix of a Clouser minnow/zonker I call it the Raisin Minnow. Here is a video I made up for my site on how to tie it. Also here is my biggest smallie on the fly to date it was 20.5 inches long a little over 15 inches around.Weight 6.66lbs. I caught it in a small river just across the border in Michigan.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> the cream- SIMPLISTIC?????? Your flies look like there straight out of the magazine!!!!


Ha! Thanks for the compliment, but the actual patterns themselves are very simple, nothing I would call complex or difficult to tie. And for the most part, they are pretty fast to make.


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

bunny leeches also work good for smallies an carp


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

This been one of my go to fly.









And then it this.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Many good looking flies there guys.
Clayton, I keep it simple. Joes hopper on top, clauser crayfish 3' below as a dropper. Cast against structure, pop the hopper, stop for a few seconds, repeat a few times then bring it in. Most days a fly is hit after the first pop or not at all. I average 4 bass an hour on the rocky river. Works on ponds as well all season.

Rickerd


----------



## twospots (Dec 6, 2005)

I tie leach patterns, crayfish patterns, and gobie / mad tom patterns for bottom fishing (clouser variations). Streamers or mid water fishing are buggers in olive and brown or black... deceivers, any minnow / shad patern... and topwater I tie some deer hair divers and poppers, but the fly I catch the most smallies on all year is a simple black or brown foam spider. Just a strip of craft foam doubled over on itseld and tied on with some rubber legs off both sides. Easy to tie and catches the heck out of smallies. size 2 - 4 aberdine hooks work well. (Smaller hooks down to size 16 for bluegill...)


----------

